# RARE GINGER BEER



## G.FEATHERSTONE (Feb 10, 2013)

I dump dug a ginger beer in 2001.It reads "fermented ginger beer,james b flawith,bridge street durham,and the picture is of  steam train over presumably the settle to carlisle viaduct.I wondered if anyone had any ideas on this ginger beer.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi could you please post some pictures? None showed up.


----------



## G.FEATHERSTONE (Feb 10, 2013)

IF I CAN WORK OUT HOW TO ADD A PHOTO I WILL!


----------

